# Can you get a larger water tank for a Swift Sundance 630L ??



## lotusboy (May 3, 2009)

Hi,

We've just bought a new Swift Sundance 630L and we are very pleased with it. However it would be better still with a larger fresh water tank. 

Does anyone know if you can fit a larger tank to the 630L?

Many thanks ..


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'm sure Swift- who keep a presence on this site- would be the best people to answer this. I think you'll find the username is swift.

If you can then CAK Tanks would be a good place to buy one:

http://www.caktanks.co.uk/

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I vaguely remember a similar query, and I think it could be done but only by fitting and linking a second smaller tank.

As Grizzly said, Andy from Swift was around earlier, and he will either know or be able to find out.

Not very much help I fear!

Dave


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

And bear in mind that water is heavy (sounds weird when I read it back but it's true in practice). If you use sites and fill up on arrival and drain off to a degree before departure then I suppose it makes sense to not have to run to the taps all the time but be careful of how much of your payload it eats up if you roll with it.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Would it not be cheaper and more simple to buy a water carrier and submersible pump?

I see that the Explorer Group, who fit relatively tiny tanks, are now fitting pressure systems to their new vans so that a water carrier can be parked outside on site, a la caravans.

Mind you, hark who's talking - my van has a 130 litre tank, as standard, and I do tend to nearly fill it before leaving home - it does last a long time.
I did do a weight check and the loaded van, full of water, was well within the limits.

Paul


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

jimbo_hippo said:


> And bear in mind that water is heavy.


1 litre of water = 1 kilogram

G


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I always fill up at home too.
I don`t supose 100 kg of water makes a lot of difference when you are lugging 3500 kg around

dave p


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

oldenstar said:


> Would it not be cheaper and more simple to buy a water carrier and submersible pump?


Or a watering can Paul. 8) :lol:

We take ours to the shower and loo in the morning (when we remember) and a couple of cans each is usually enough to keep us topped up.

If not on a site with "facilities", a few trips to the tap takes very little time or effort.

Dave


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Certainly depends on the destination. I arrived at Download Festival last year to discover the nearest tap was about 3/4mile away :-(


----------

